# Infected Mushroom - Heavyweight



## Desert (Nov 2, 2013)

I thought I'd introduce the talented artists known as Infected Mushroom to those of you who haven't heard of them. This group has been by absolute favorite for years and years. This song here isn't truly what their sound is all about, but I didn't want to introduce the crazy to you so soon for fear that I might scare you away lol

I chose this track, Heavyweight, because they use a sort of heavy rock combined with their psytrance methods and I thought it'd be best for introducing the artists.

It really kicks in with the guitars at 0:55, but I'd say the best part starts at 4:45


----------



## deleted user (Nov 2, 2013)

yay, someone else who enjoys edm. have you ever heard of the flashbulb? he does similar stuff, combining edm and guitars.


----------



## East (Nov 2, 2013)

Ah man, good stuff. My friends and I would listen to Classical Mushroom nearly every day around 2001.


----------

